# Word for the day  ilk



## Josiah (Mar 30, 2015)

I offer definitions from two dictionaries because the second one suggests an important connotation not mentioned by the first.

ilk
[ilk] 

noun
1.family, class, or kind:
he and all his ilk.

adjective
2. same.

Idioms
3. of that ilk,
(in Scotland) of the same family name or place:
Ross of that ilk,i.e., Ross of Ross.
of the same class or kind.

Ilk is a certain type of person, usually a type you don't care for. The word is used in sentences like "I'm tired of you and your ilk!
When you say "you and your ilk," you mean "you and everyone just like you." And that's not usually meant in a nice way. You probably wouldn't talk about Nelson Mandela and his ilk — ilk sounds negative. Usually, you're talking about a criminal and his ilk, or a crooked politician and his ilk. If someone is talking about your ilk, it might be time to get new friends or change your ways.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm of the same ilk as all the other Yoopers. I guess we're like Marines: once a Yooper always a Yooper.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 30, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm of the same ilk as all the other Yoopers. I guess we're like Marines: once a Yooper always a Yooper.



Andree, after living in as many places as you have, I would think your the most cosmopolitan of women and certainly not a Yooper. The last time I drove across the UP to Duluth I don't remember seeing any people. Are you sure it's populated?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Andree, after living in as many places as you have, I would think your the most cosmopolitan of women and certainly not a Yooper. The last time I drove across the UP to Duluth I don't remember seeing any people. Are you sure it's populated?



I guess my youngest is a Yooper as he was born there.  There are people there, but also a billion trees.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 30, 2015)

Sure there are people there...maybe 300,000 or so. They're spread out thinly, though, so hard to spot among the deer and the billion trees.

Ameriscot, yes, your youngest is a Yooper because he was born there so he's of the same ilk as I am

Josiah, unless you passed through entirely on US2, you'd have gone through a wide spot in the road called Ewen. I always thought a little boutique store, maybe crafts, would be a success there. It would be called "Ewenique".

Duluth is where we'd go three or four times a year to forage for food and supplies.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe when I drove the UP all the Yoopers were out on the lakes ice fishing and that's why it looked so empty. BTW are you working for the UP Chamber of Commerce?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Sure there are people there...maybe 300,000 or so. They're spread out thinly, though, so hard to spot among the deer and the billion trees.
> 
> Ameriscot, yes, your youngest is a Yooper because he was born there so he's of the same ilk as I am
> 
> ...



And his father is a native yooper, born and raised in St. Ignace.  I remember driving to Escanaba from there and seeing very few people.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 30, 2015)

We must have cybergeists. Posts keep disappearing, then reappearing.

And nope. Don't work for the Chamber of Commerce. I was reminded by a post I saw on FB asking if the UP needed "rebranding". It does.

Ameriscot, your children's father was a Yooper. That could explain why he's your ex! LOL


----------

